# NEED HELP SOON...



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2007)

Not an emergency, but I'm thinking asap here...

I put 2 tank raised orange/white ocellaris percs in two days ago and want to add two more black/white tank raised ocellaris percs.

Since the establishment time for the first two has been practically non-existent, do you think it will be a problem?

I have a 55 gallon tank, 45 lbs of LR. I will rearrange or add some LR to force the 2 currently in the find a new home if thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s all it will take.

I figured since neither group of fish has ever been exposed to an anemone, and were raised with other clowns that there would be little trouble with territorial aggression.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I'm going to say this first.

It seems that you've already read and been told that it is not a good idea. I see this a lot. People will go from source to source looking for that one person that says "yeah do it". So I'll be that person. Yeah sure try it. If it doesn't work be prepared to completely tear down your entire tank to net out the ones you don't want. Clowns are in the damsel family and as you already know, are very territorial and downright nasty. You seem to already understand that it might not be a good idea, but are trying to make attempts to justify doing it, IE: the other 2 have not been in that long, I'll move some rock work to protect them, etc... At this point the only answer that will work is, try and see what happens. The general consesus is not to do it in a small home aquarium but with the right environment things can go right. Also understand that aggression could take a long time to show. So what works today might not work in a few weeks.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I agree with what Caferacermike said. I wont do it. You need to pick the ones you like the most and get them. You cant just go mixing species of clowns, esp. in a tank that small. Its not gonna happen. You will have confrontation after confrontation and eventually will loose some fish, if not all. You may get away with it if you had a rather large tank, and i mean LARGE. But please dont do it, if you want to be a resposible fishkeeper dont mix fish that wont get along.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, it's not that I'm trying to justify it. More, I am just looking for reasons why it wont work and attempting to eliminate those problems.

Now, it might simply be millions of years of territorial evolutionary thinking, and that nothing can make it work.

But I'm trying to eliminate as much as I can. Since they are coming from tanks with dozens of other clowns in them and never really having much opporunity to develope agreesive tendencies, my thoughts that if introduced around the same time, that my chances would be greater.

I greatly respect all input and would've have asked if I didn't want to hear your thoughts.

please keep them coming. I am not necessarily looking for people to tell me to go with it, as much as I am looking for people who will give me more info.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I have not done mush research on clownes. I have never be to interested in them but in my tank I have had going to 3 years I have 2 dif specieas of clowns. to show how little I know about clowns one is the nemo fish  and the other is a marroon and yellow stripped clown. I don't know if that is out of the norm for clownes or not. maybe this will help you I don't know.

Roger

here is a very bad picture but non the less I picture.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, despite some people yelling at me NOT to do it, I did anyway. not to spite, but because it's what I really want in the tank right now. I am trying not to be irresponsible and do not wish for anything bad to happen to the little guys, but the above post is the third telling leading me to belive things might work. Another guy in the LFS has a Marron and Ocellaris perc in the same tank and has for 8 years. Another lady locally has the same configuration and has happily for almost 3 years.

Here is a pic as of this morning. After a brief period of "dog-type" sniffing each other out, all is going so far so good...


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

There is a difference in having 1 perc. and 1 maroon clown in the same tank, and 2 pairs of 2 clowns of different species. I only advised you not to because if 1 pair becomes a mated pair, there will be trouble. Esp. in a 55 gallon tank. So just be aware in the furture.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2007)

Yeah - I am prepaired to visit the LFS and take two in if there appears to be trouble in the future.

until then, I am going to enjoy the little guys. They have such a great personality and are always happy to see you at the tank!


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't think anyone told you off in an inpolite manner. We gave sound advice. Mixing clowns is not recommended and as was said, it might not work out in the future. 


Only quality advice was given. It is sad to see that you think that people were picking on you.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 16, 2007)

Oh, I didn't feel picked on. 

I think I might build a nano-cube and put the two in there in my bedroom anyway.

All is good and we can still be friends. Thanks for the sound advice.


----------

